# Mehrere Dateien gleichzeitig öffnen ?



## skuzzle (12. Januar 2006)

Hi
eine Frage ich hab da ein Problem wenn ich per Strg mehrere Dateien auswähle in einem Ordner beispielsweise und per rechtsklick öffnen mache dann öffnet mir PS nur eine Datei was muss ich einstellen damit er mir alle Dateien die ich markiert habe öffne ? Es ging auf jeden Fall schonmal


----------



## Ivan Suta (12. Januar 2006)

Klick doch mal auf den öffnen-Button und nicht Rechtsklick-öffnen...
Ein versuch ist es Wert


----------



## Duddle (12. Januar 2006)

Ich drag & droppe die files in einem Rutsch, sozusagen on-the-fly, über die Taskleiste in die App(-lication).

 (Goethe dreht sich im Grab, das spüre ich ganz deutlich ;-] )


 Duddle


----------



## oscarr (12. Januar 2006)

Habe es bei meiner 7ner Version im Moment auch. Wenn ich über _Rechtsklick>öffnen _mit etwas in Ps öffnen möchte kommt garnichts in PS an. Keine Ahnung woran es liegt


----------



## Rofi (12. Januar 2006)

Alle Wege führen nach Rom:

1) Im Explorer die entsprechenden Dateien markieren, dann Rechtsklick und im aufklappenden Dialogfenster: "Mit Photoshop bearbeiten" anklicken.
2) Mit linker oder rechter Maustaste die markierten Dateien vom Explorer nach Photoshop in einen freien Bereich ziehen.
3) Photoshop -> Datei öffnen: Im Öffnen-Dialogfenster Dateien in Verbindung mit Umschalttaste von...bis oder Strg-Taste gezielt einzeln auswählen und mit "Öffnen bestätigen"
4*) Dateien im Explorer wie in Punkt 3 auswählen. Rechtsklick auf eine der gewählten Dateien - Senden an - Verknüpfung mit Photoshop.exe.
Vorteil, man erreicht Photoshop von überall, wo sich das "senden an"-Fenster mit Rechtsklick öffnen lässt!


*Zu Punkt 4: Wenn nicht bereits geschehen, muß das Windows-Menü "send to" bzw. "senden an" vorher um die Menüzeile "Verknüpfung mit Photoshop.exe" erweitert werden. Am besten öffnet man dazu 2 Explorerfenster nebeneinander. Von dem 1.Expl.Fenster zieht man nun mit der rechten Maustaste Photoshop.exe aus Path "C:\Programme\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS\" zum 2.Expl.-Fenster nach Path "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\"xxxx"\SendTo". Nach dem Loslassen der rechten Maustaste wählt man "Verknüpfungen hier erstellen".

"xxxx" ist unter WinXP normalerweise [Administrator] oder ["username" (z.Bsp. "Helga")]

Es dürfte nun der Ausführung von Punkt 4 nichts mehr im Wege stehn.

Mit "Datei" > "Alle schließen", kann man alle Fenster wieder schnell miteinander los werden.


Ciao, Rofi


----------

